# E30, No Power



## BMW 666 (Jul 13, 2017)

My 1988, 325i is stumbling and has no power. Noticed that when I crimp off the fuel return line at the fuel pressure regulator (FPR) the engine smooths out and runs fine and has plenty of torque. Disconnecting the vacuum line at the FPR has no change on how the engine runs. I already replaced the fuel filter, the fuel pump appears to have plenty of volume, I did not check fuel pressure yet because my guage is broken and I'm waiting on a new one. I'm leaning toward a faulty FPR because the engine runs great when the the return line is crimped off. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Goble (Jan 7, 2016)

Get a new FPR.


----------



## BMW 666 (Jul 13, 2017)

Already got one on order, thanks.


----------



## BMW 666 (Jul 13, 2017)

I installed a new FPR and still have the same problem


----------



## BMW 666 (Jul 13, 2017)

Checked fuel pressure and only have about 1.8 bar, I beleive it should be 2.5 - 3.0 bar. Any ideas?


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

Fuel pump is weak and/or the sock filter on the pump is clogged with rust and debris.

You know, we do have an E30 forum here on Bimmerfest.....


----------

